# Anyone interested in cheap RUB's......??



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone would be interested in cheap RUB's?

Yes I mean the real ones ( Really Useful Box - brandname ones )



Could anyone tell me what the most popular sizes are that people use?
And the average price that most people pay for them?


I'm thinking mostly :

9L
12L
33L
64L
145L


But will also be able to get ALL other sizes if demand is high enough.


This will be something I can offer within the next 2/3 months or so but just gauging interest for now to see if it's worth doing.


Cheers,
Volly


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

What would be yours prices for 9l rubs and 33l rubs.

I would be intrested but wouldnt the delivery make it the same price i could get in my local staples ?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

southpython said:


> What would be yours prices for 9l rubs and 33l rubs.


Not sure yet, I'm trying to see what the average price is that people pay and work out if I can beat it.



southpython said:


> I would be intrested but wouldnt the delivery make it the same price i could get in my local staples ?


Again, I'm not sure until I can get an idea of what people are paying at the moment but I think this is going to work out better for people who want to buy in bulk rather than 1 or 2 at a time.


Cheers,
Volly


----------



## grantellissheffield (May 27, 2010)

i pay £4.31 for 9ltr rubs from hobby craft also the 4ltr £3.43


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I pay £5 for 50l and £2 for 5l


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Im getting a Viv cheap now but I was first looking at the front opening 64l
EZR Shelving - 64 Litre Really Useful Box - Open Front as snake accommodation.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I use 18 ltr rubs , I think they are a popular size.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Yes I'd be interested in 64l,84l and 145l as well as 9l for babies.


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

i would be very interested in certain sizes


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

a lot of people use the 50lt ones as well..


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> I pay £5 for 50l and £2 for 5l


where do u get them from for £5 :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

kingball said:


> where do u get them from for £5 :2thumb:


I think he might buy them in bulk, but if not a bloomin good price.


----------



## Frasereptile (Apr 25, 2008)

i will need some 50l, hell might as well go for the 64l

how much for 10?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Frasereptile said:


> i will need some 50l, hell might as well go for the 64l
> 
> how much for 10?


Not sure on prices yet - I'm just gauging interest for now.

I've been offered them by a supplier but in order to get them cheap, I need to spend a LOT on each order so I need to make sure it's worth while doing before I go for it.
Don't want to be stuck with 1000's of RUB's that nobody wants, lol


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Volly, if you get them in then i will gladly order about 20-30 off you. Then even more once i get my new racks.

Im just more botherd about the delivery charge as it wouldnt be eny point in buying them for a £30-50 delivery charge.

Maybe you could do RUB runs, all over the country and charge a small fee if a fair few want ?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

kingball said:


> where do u get them from for £5 :2thumb:





fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> I think he might buy them in bulk, but if not a bloomin good price.


I get them fairly local to me.
I pay that price if I buy 2 or more :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> I get them fairly local to me.
> I pay that price if I buy 2 or more :2thumb:


_really useful boxes_ yes?

do you work for one of the retail outlets?
ie: is that trade price?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

alan1 said:


> _really useful boxes_ yes?
> 
> do you work for one of the retail outlets?
> ie: is that trade price?


Yes they are the genuine item.
No I dont work at a retail outlet just have a good contact for various things all legit and at a good price.


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> Yes they are the genuine item.
> No I dont work at a retail outlet just have a good contact for various things all legit and at a good price.


do you get them of Martin F


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

RICK 13 said:


> do you get them of Martin F


 never heard of him


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

you could make and sell racks with the RUBS maby? Saves ordering a rack of you then trying to get hold of the RUBS that way it would kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> I pay £5 for 50l and £2 for 5l


where can you get 5l for 2 quid? as i could realy do with a few of these
thanks


----------



## hatton925 (Feb 27, 2010)

*really usefull*

argos do the 50 L for 12.00 thou only ever keep 2 in stock ! check out makro thou if u have a card as they r far cheaper than anywhere and on top of that they have had 20 % off for the past few months . 50 L 7.99 and 9 L 2.50 carnt get cheaper anywhere


----------

